

Chord – $1300/meter Ethernet cables for audiophiles - tommyd
http://www.chord.co.uk/blog/new-chord-ethernet-cables/

======
bdfh42
Well they can give the rest of us a good laugh - and only the rich, who can
afford to lose the money, will get taken in.

I love the idea that an Ethernet cable could be presented as "directional" \-
made my day.

------
JustinBlaird
I tried these. Wow! I can't tell you what a difference they made!

~~~
solarmist
Nice. Perfect phrasing.

------
DanBC
> Do Ethernet cables have an effect on sound quality? Yes. Particularly when
> connected to a streamer. We did a lot of listening with various streaming
> devices, and every time changing the connection to the streamer made a big
> difference. We also experimented with the connection between router and hard
> drive, and yes this bought improvements, but the most important connection
> is the one to the streamer. This difference was noticeable regardless of
> whether we were running the cable directly to a router or via a pre-
> installed Ethernet cable network or a system where the Ethernet signal is
> carried over the mains.

This bit appears to break UK advertising regations about legal decent honest
and truthful. So if anyone wants they could send a letter to the regulators of
adverts (and websites count) in the UK - the Advertising Standards Authority.

------
deletes
Don't higher layers( or even physical layer ) make sure that every packet
reaches the destination?

As far as I can remember the problem is packet loss, which will cause a delay,
but never an actual loss of data.

~~~
spupy
I believe that's part of what makes this website "the joke".

------
penguindev
I don't know. I like the warm sound of older (vintage) linux kernel versions.
These would probably ruin it for me.

[https://lwn.net/Articles/542664/](https://lwn.net/Articles/542664/)

------
kjs3
I'm actually surprised it's taken this long for this con to show up,
considering how willing the "audiophile" crowd is to fall for these things.

------
joezydeco
Well at least there's some innovation here. The cord is _unidirectional_.
Let's see those cheap USB cables try to beat that.

------
pekk
The good part is that at $1300/m, you probably aren't going to use cable that
is long enough to cause any signal problems.

~~~
chrismcb
I'm not sure where the headline came from, but the website lists three cables,
one that is 850 pounds for the first meter, another is 1600 pounds for a
meter. And the "cheap" one starts at 40 pounds (for .75,?) The two expensive
ones are over 1400 and over 2600 USD!

~~~
tommyd
I was being generous to them and using the price per additional metre of the
most expensive one... indeed, the first metre costs £1,600! Amazing...

------
jonah
Nice! I want to see some data on packet loss compared to bog standard Cat6.

------
boobsbr
1100 GBP for a power cord. unbelievable.

